# Real strings



## Rob (Dec 12, 2009)

well, just a word of advice, if you like me are tempted to buy the "real strings" package on the Bigfish site, produced by Loopmasters, or something like that... it says 1 Giga of samples, and you believe you are buying 1 Giga of strings lines and chords, but when you unpack the downloaded file you discover that you have 850 Mb of drum loops, and 170 Mb of strings... the drum loops are not even presented in the description of the item... very disappointing, and an incorrect way of advertise a product, in my opinion... beware!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 12, 2009)

Oops, this is very hard. I would send them back.


----------



## bryla (Dec 12, 2009)

complain!


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2009)

you are both right, my friends, yet for 25 bucks I don't feel it's the case to send complaints... I wanted to warn users not to do my mistake though


----------



## lux (Dec 12, 2009)

ouch.

Well, Loopmaster is known for making electronic looped material almost exclusively, but i still see that with that name its really misleading.

Its kind of strange somehow though because most of Loopmaster titles (not to say all) have a complete description of content, usually like follows:

- 130 drum loops
- 400 wav single hits
....

and so on. Probably Big Fish doesnt report this description or just Loopmasters didnt release the description with the title.

Luca


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 12, 2009)

How are the loops?


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ 12th December 2009 said:


> How are the loops?



basically it's a single groove, the drum track of a complete song , 3 different tempo, from various mic perspectives, snare, hihat, room, etc. , not exactly indispensable for me


----------



## realstrings (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Rob
I'm sorry you were disappointed with the string loops package. I composed and produced the loops and they are published by Organic Loops, a Loopmasters label. I wasn't aware any site was advertising 1gig of loops so I will chase that up and have the information corrected. If you are dissatisfied with the string loops that were in the package then I will ensure the 25 usd are refunded to you. That's for pointing out this error!


----------



## lux (Dec 13, 2009)

welcome on Vi-control realstrings. Good first post, enjoy your stay here

Luca


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Dec 13, 2009)

welcome Pete! Guys I've known Pete for a long long time, he's an amazing all round guy of the highest integrity and I'm 100% sure he'd never knowingly mislead anyone.

Pete's also an incredible session musician and orchestrator / arranger - haven't had chance to check out this library yet myself but having had the privilege of working with Pete many times in the past I'm sure these strings are top-notch.

Ian


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2009)

realstrings @ 13th December 2009 said:


> Hi Rob
> I'm sorry you were disappointed with the string loops package. I composed and produced the loops and they are published by Organic Loops, a Loopmasters label. I wasn't aware any site was advertising 1gig of loops so I will chase that up and have the information corrected. If you are dissatisfied with the string loops that were in the package then I will ensure the 25 usd are refunded to you. That's for pointing out this error!



no no, the string loops are fine, and very usable... but imagine the situation... I'm there eagerly watching the file unpack, and seeing "snare", "tom1" "tom2" "hi hat" "room1" etc, the process is almost done and I haven't yet seen the word "Strings" appear... that's all I'm saying, but I see you are already having the info corrected. I really appreciate your taking the time to reply, and be sure that I'm absolutely happy with the purchase, no problem at all. o-[][]-o 

Roberto


----------



## realstrings (Dec 14, 2009)

Good point Rob! I can imagine. Thanks for replying. I'm always interested to hear any tunes that make use of the loops btw. I'm working on a disco strings package at the moment. To be fair to Organic Loops and Loopmasters they have been totally efficient and I'm sure I can get the problem cleared up.
Pete


----------



## lee (Dec 14, 2009)

What kind of strings are in those 170mb?


----------



## realstrings (Dec 14, 2009)

lee @ Mon Dec 14 said:


> What kind of strings are in those 170mb?


Hi - they are mostly 4 bar loops of chordal movement and melodies. If you'd like the score or midi of the whole thing, message me. A demo of the loops is on my blog at http://realstrings.wordpress.com/2009/0 ... nic-loops/
Hit me with any other questions here or on my blog. Thanks.


----------



## lee (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the sound of those! Too bad it´s only 170 mb.


----------



## Ed (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish I'd complained when I spent money on a library that sucked or wasnt what I thought it was.


----------



## Big Fish Audio (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi folks, sorry for the confusion from our perspective too. The information on our site was provided to us by Loopmasters. We will be updating the listing today with a more accurate description of what is in this product, and we'll strive to post more accurate information about Loopmasters releases in the future.

Sorry for any inconvenience, and thanks for pointing it out so quickly. We are literally adding so many new titles every day that we largely post what our partners hand us, but we strive for the highest degree of excellence and accuracy so do let us know if you catch something that slips through our fingers!

Best,
Robert


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 15, 2009)

The whole concept of real strings is sound. It's not an ideal way as one must write an arrangement around someone elses loop.
However, the idea of using the real instruments to tackle an instrument that is so difficult to emulate is a great idea.
Dave Weckyl made custom drum loops this way for clients and if you wanted great sounding realistic drums played by a phenominal performer this was so much better than the sampled kits.
Of course being skillful on a Hardware/Software MIDI sequencer is helpful but there's just no authenticity with some instruments unless you use the articulations that work well.
Section glides are non existant IMHO, and while there are many very useful and well recorded String instruments, some of the most notable section techniques are not available.
I would gladly pay for custom string recordings like that. I wouldn't even call them loops, as that reminds me of genericism.
I recently went to see Tom Schuman ( Spyro Gyro ) and they are sync'd up on certain tunes so well you don't really notice as they obviously have an excellent IEM engineer, but the percussion tracks were all they used, and real drums.
The sounds while sounding great on headphones and nearfield monitors with other virtual instruments is probably fine, but blended w/ Bonny B. on drums was a notch below in terms of realism.
I have noticed this forever with w/ real Horn players using samples as backing sounds too.
IMHO providing 14 piece Violin, 6 piece Cello custom recording would be desired by pro groups who might only have 4 songs that would need strings.

PS Big Fish Audio, I have been a customer since the late '90's w/ Sample Cell and Giga libraries. Always had fast service and great products. The last purchase was First Call Horns.
Thnaks for years of great service and products... :wink: 

Just a thought.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 16, 2009)

hm..i also bought these some time ago, but there were no drums or anything in it..only the strings?

btw, there are some good chord samples in there, i turned them into a fully playable kontakt instrument, and i think they sound pretty good ..., i will probably not use the loops as they are , im a bit anti -loop , but its kewl to have for further manipulation 

Anyway, what kind of drums did you get with these? ?


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ 16th December 2009 said:


> hm..i also bought these some time ago, but there were no drums or anything in it..only the strings?
> 
> btw, there are some good chord samples in there, i turned them into a fully playable kontakt instrument, and i think they sound pretty good ..., i will probably not use the loops as they are , im a bit anti -loop , but its kewl to have for further manipulation
> 
> Anyway, what kind of drums did you get with these? ?



basically it's a single groove, the drum track of a complete song , 3 different tempo, from various mic perspectives, snare, hihat, room, etc.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 16, 2009)

i see, well thats not something i miss, just the fact that someone else got more then me, is whats annoying lol. 

Nah, but..the loops here would be more usefull in timemachine mode, i really didnt try them too much, i just buy all sorts of stuff online when im bored.

Concerning loops, the "felt force 1" thingy from Sonikinetic is realy good and CHEAP percussion set, that also includes some realy kewl anvil and metal single samples, as well as some great cymbals and big slamming kinda sounds.
Not that its related, just thought of it now.


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ 16th December 2009 said:


> i see, well thats not something i miss, just the fact that someone else got more then me, is whats annoying lol.



 



> ..., i really didnt try them too much, i just buy all sorts of stuff online when im bored.



nobody understands you more than I do...



> Concerning loops, the "felt force 1" thingy from Sonikinetic is realy good and CHEAP percussion set, that also includes some realy kewl anvil and metal single samples, as well as some great cymbals and big slamming kinda sounds.
> Not that its related, just thought of it now.



thanks for the suggestion, not that I need encouragement for spending money :D


----------



## Ed (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the idea of these loops and if you use them in the way a electronica or remix producer might use a sample from a song you will probably start to love them, just going by the demos of course.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 16, 2009)

Ed @ Wed Dec 16 said:


> I like the idea of these loops and if you use them in the way a electronica or remix producer might use a sample from a song you will probably start to love them, just going by the demos of course.



well, yes, i do both remixes and electronica actually, but i dont really have that loop sound in my stuff, to me thats more a R&B hip hop thing, but im sure they are usefull for mangling and perverting into something else anyway 

When i think of string loops i think of Portishead and britney spears as a flòn}   ºñ\n}   ºñ]n}   ºñ^n}   ºñ_n}   ºñ`n}   ºñan}   ºñbn}   ºñcn}   ºñdn}   ºñen}   ºñfn}   ºñgn


----------

